# schengen visa(UAE)



## winadam (Oct 23, 2011)

did you know that this days you cant use Travelers cheque for schengen visa application


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It's true, the 1980s ended a while ago.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

winadam said:


> did you know that this days you cant use Travelers cheque for schengen visa application




i know this, what do i win?


----------

